# In einem Array doppelte Elemente finden?



## Annka (19. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
ich möchte für eine Methode die Anzahl der Elemente in einem Array herausfinden, aber ohne doppelungen.
Also z.B. ABCHAMB wäre Anzahl 5, da jedes Element nur ein Mal gezählt wird? wie kann ich da ran gehen? Ich bin tot von dieser Abgabe


----------



## Robert Zenz (19. Mai 2022)

Das kommt darauf an was die Aufgabenstellung ist.

Wenn du die einfachste Loesung suchst um alle mehrfachen Elemente zu entfernen, kannst du die Liste einfach in HashSet packen, fertig.

Wenn du es selbst implementieren sollst, dann waere der einfachste Ansatz dir ein zweites Array anzulegen, und nur Eintraege aus dem ersten zu kopieren wenn diese nicht bereits im Ziel Array vorkommen. Das sind zwei geschachtelte Schleifen, so als Hinweis.


----------

